# New baby coming home!!!



## leylaf

Hello everyone!!

My name is Leyla, and tomorrow I will hopefully be the proud mommy of a new baby girl!! 

I am brand new to being a kitty-mom, but so very excited. I am adopting little Valerie from our local animal shelter, hopefully tomorrow, if not on Monday. She and a few siblings were left on the doorstep of the shelter in a cardboard box  She is around 10 weeks old. I will try to attach a pic of my new baby girl for you, and I look forward to meeting you all, and benefitting from some advice, that I'm sure I'll need in the months and years to come!


----------



## marie73

Welcome!

What a pretty little kitty! :luv 

Hopefully, you can spring her from her little jail cell tomorrow!


----------



## Lisa 216

That's great!! Congrats on your new addition and welcome  

This is a great place to help you get started with caring for your kitty. Looking forward to hearing more from you :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

Welcome, what a cute kitten and congrats!  Post more when you can :wink: .


----------



## Nell

Aww, what an adorable little baby!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## doodlebug

Welcome...cute little kitty...


----------



## Lori

What a sweetie! Such a cute kitten.  

Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## kitkat

I'm sure your very excited Leyla! Welcome to the forum and enjoy the little one, they grow way too fast


----------



## leylaf

well, sad news  

I called the shelter on Saturday morning in order to find out about thier hours, and they informed me that little valerie had passed away. In fact her whole litter had. I'm not sure if they were just too young, or if they were sick when they were dropped off, but needless to say it was absolutely heartbreaking. The good news is that I did still adopt a kitten, who has been cleared medically, which is wonderful. I will post pics of him as soon as my camera is charged. He is an 8 week old silver and white tabby named Louis. Sorry if I brought you guys down, just thought I would post the conclusion to the story.

Louis is a VERY active little guy, and my curtains are definitely feeling some pain as a result of the last few days! lol He has a great appetite, and so far appears to be fearless!! 

Leyla xx


----------



## kitkat

I'm sorry to hear about Valerie, but I'm glad you still decided to adopt another kitten


----------



## DesnBaby

That is so sad  , so sorry about Valerie, but I'm glad you have decided to adopt Louis and can't wait for pictures!


----------



## zippy96444

Aww  so sorry! But happy about the newbie!


----------



## marie73

So sorry about Valerie, but it sounds like Louis is in a home full of love! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

So sorry to hear of the kitty who passed away. How very sad. 

I know Louis will bring much joy to your life. You will love it here. Ive learned so much being on cat forum.


----------



## leylaf

I finally got a pic of my little Louis!  He will be 9 weeks old on Saturday.

Sorry about the quality of the pic, am having to use my crappy webcam until my good camera is fixed :roll: 

Enjoy!!  

Leyla (& Louis) xxx


----------



## doodlebug

Awwww! he's such a cutie!


----------



## Lisa 216

Aww, so sorry about Valerie  That's a shame.

But I'm glad you were able to find a new friend to bring home. Louis is adorable


----------



## DesnBaby

What a cute kitten Louis is!


----------



## marie73

Louis is a cutie! :luv


----------



## leylaf

awww, thanks for the warm welcome everyone 

I have to say that Louis now owns me!!! (not the other way around) In the 6 days that he has lived here, he has managed to get himself a deluxe litter box, a kitty 4 poster bed, the best kitten food in the world, and free access to the whole house!!! How does this happen?? lol I do need to get him a scratching post though, my legs are feeling the pain! haha...

I think my husband is now hoping that he is reincarnated as a cat.

Ley xx (and prince Louis)


----------



## Zippy&Co

Hi Ley!

I've just seen the picture of your Louis! He's very handsome!  

I have a bunny called Louis, I think it's a great name! :wink: 

Really sorry to hear about little Valerie, but I'm sure she would want you to give all your love to little Louis :thumb 

Carol x


----------



## leylaf

aw, thanks carol 

It was absolutely heartbreaking to hear about Valerie, but maybe this was a sign that I was supposed to bring louis home instead. He gave me a wake up lick on the nose this morning, I bet not many people can say that! lol

Ley xx


----------



## Zippy&Co

Louis sounds a real sweetie!!

They make very good alarm clocks don't they? :lol: :wink: 

Here's my Louis :lol: :lol: ........










then there's ..............

Nico & Smartie










Here's Charlie & Dillan (sadly Dillan past over last week, he was so special & I miss him very much  ...........










I also have 2 more bunnies, Scout & Bambi, but they are so active, they never stay still long enough to take a photo of them! :roll: 

Last but not least, is my 18 month old Chocolate Labrador, Toby (also, fondly known as Chocco!) He'd obviously been asleep on the sofa :roll: when I caught him! :wink: 










Hope you like my "family"  :lol: 

Carol xx


----------



## leylaf

Hi Carol,

I also have a house full lol

As well as my 4 human children, we have:

4 snakes (Gar, Darwin, Zen and Bindi)
3 lizards (Amigo, Morpheus, and frodo)
1 tortoise (sulley)
1 hen (ebony)
4 dogs (zoey, Hannah, Nigel, and Latte)
.....and Louis :lol:

I'll attach a pic of my big mommy's boy "Nigel" for you...he is a british bulldog 










Ley xx


----------



## Zippy&Co

Crikey, somebody else like me! :lol: :lol: 

A big family! :wink: 

Nigel is adorable, no wonder he's a mommy's boy! He looks such a sweetheart!  

No so sure about the snakes though! 8O :wink: 

Carol x


----------



## DesnBaby

Zippy, what happened to the first picture of the bunny  , so cute  .


----------



## Zippy&Co

Hi there, sorry Ley I probably should have started my own thread when I posted pics of my "family". I didn't mean to hijack your thread.

Last Christmas, Dillan my Otter Rex (black & silver bun) had a sudden stroke. Although, he recovered 95%, he developed a common rabbit illness called "Pasteurella", and sadly this is what took Dillan in the end   

Carol x


----------



## OrangeJulius

*cutie*

Welcome and she is a cutie.


----------



## leylaf

lol,

that's ok Carol...it's nice to see someone else is as insane as I am where the fur-babies are concerned!! 

Louis is a handful, yesterday was my son's 10th birthday, and between the wrapping paper, and the matchbox cars, Louis had himself a grand day!! :lol:

Ley xx


----------



## Zippy&Co

A very big happy birthday to your son  :jump 

Hope he had a wonderful day!

I bet Louis was a real star! I love watching kittens play! :lol: 

Carol x


----------



## tabby1436

Awe! He's so cute!


----------

